
Haskell’s evaluation isn’t magic - fogus
http://netsuperbrain.com/blog/posts/haskells-evaluation-isnt-magic/
======
reirob
Nice, though requires some concentration to work through the article. I still
wonder if there are tools that are part of GHC allowing to easily analyze time
and memory consumption and detecting possible space leaks without manually
analyzing every expression.

